# Assassin's Creed 5



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2013)

Ecco le prime ipotesi:

XIII secolo – Egitto e Africa del Nord
XIV secolo – Shogunato Ashikaga in Giappone
XVIII secolo – Rivoluzione Francese
XIX secolo – Guerre Napoleoniche e Taiwan
XX secolo – “Summer Of Love” (periodo che viene inteso come l’estate del 1967, ovvero l’era degli hippie)


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Novembre 2013)

Che palle però fanno un gioco all'anno. Si è perso anche il senso dell'attesa. Certo, non dico fare come la square con Kingdom Hearts, però almeno ogni 2 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che palle però fanno un gioco all'anno. Si è perso anche il senso dell'attesa. Certo, non dico fare come la square con Kingdom Hearts, però almeno ogni 2 anni.



per me è l'unica serie che merita di uscire 1 volta all'anno...perchè c'è tanto materiale


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2013)

Un'ambientazione come quella piratesca attuale credo sarà irrangiungibile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2013)

Sono le stesse opzioni che giravano per il 4


----------



## Sesfips (20 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un'ambientazione come quella piratesca attuale credo sarà irrangiungibile.



Il migliore in assoluto è stato AC 2, con l'epoca del rinascimento.
Firenze e altre città d'Italia dell'epoca, perfettamente uguali a com'erano. Vuoi mettere?


----------



## Tobi (20 Novembre 2013)

Acquisterò la collection quando uscirà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2013)

Egitto please, scalate su piramidi e su Sfinge!

Adoro qualunque cosa dell'Egitto!


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Il migliore in assoluto è stato AC 2, con l'epoca del rinascimento.
> Firenze e altre città d'Italia dell'epoca, perfettamente uguali a com'erano. Vuoi mettere?



Bello niente da dire... Ma questo capitolo piratesco è davvero fantastico...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2013)

Lo shogunato sarebbe affascinate, tra katane e armi varie...


----------



## Sesfips (20 Novembre 2013)

Comunque epoca napoleonica oppure ambientazione in Cina/Giappone al tempo dei samurai sarebbe una figata incredibile.


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2013)

Ma infatti penso che in Asia sarebbe un qualcosa di nuovo tutto sommato, quindi lo vedo probabile... L'epoca napoleonica la vedrei troppo vicina a terzo capitolo come costruzione...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Novembre 2013)

A me piace l'idea del Giappone


----------



## Livestrong (21 Novembre 2013)

È una trollata, é un un hint inserito in black flag, in uno dei computer abstergo da hackerare. Sicuramente non sarà nessuno di quelli


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Novembre 2013)

Lo Shogunato.


----------



## cris (22 Novembre 2013)

diciamo che assassins creed è possibile ambientarlo in mille epoche e risulterebbe sempre carino.


----------

